# Latte Art - Tips & How To



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

Thought it would be helpful to start a thread with tips and video clips to help members struggling with latte art.

Here's a starter from Chris Baca - catch more on his Youtube channel


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

From Origin Roasters on milk steaming.


----------



## tobyjrn6 (Dec 22, 2016)

Number 1 tip from me - do not over steam your milk. It ruined my attempts for the first month or so of trying and having worked in a cafe where i have to make it hotter (dont get me started) i can vouch for the fact that it destroys your microfoam.

Other than that i was actually trying to work out yesterday whats so special about the technique and in reality i think its just one of those 10000 hours kinds of things. you really just need experience with how to set your base, how the milk pours, how to tilt the cup etc. All the basic principles, you can (and i did) learn from youtube videos like the ones above


----------



## tobyjrn6 (Dec 22, 2016)

Coffeefusion on youtube was my number 1 resource. For someone who is so good at it hes very good at dumbing down the key points


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

No1 tip for me , just do it alot, once you have "it" it never really leaves you. People get good quick at cafes cos they pour alot over a short space of time.


----------



## NickR (Jul 1, 2011)

One word "Cravendale"


----------



## Rakesh (Jun 3, 2017)

Best way to learn is definitely practice, before I worked in a cafe my latte art was completely appalling and I never thought I would learn.


----------



## Jony (Sep 8, 2017)

Rakesh said:


> Best way to learn is definitely practice, before I worked in a cafe my latte art was completely appalling and I never thought I would learn.


I am now wanting to do it, before hand didn't care! mine is shocking


----------



## Rakesh (Jun 3, 2017)

Jony said:


> I am now wanting to do it, before hand didn't care! Now I want to


There is definitely something satisfying about being able to make drinks that look as good as they taste.


----------



## Jony (Sep 8, 2017)

Rakesh said:


> There is definitely something satisfying about being able to make drinks that look as good as they taste.


For sure. Now that I have all the basics sorted, I really want to do it. I will more than likely do the Origin one down here for £30 basic course, then I will know how to start the ball rolling.


----------



## Rakesh (Jun 3, 2017)

Jony said:


> For sure. Now that I have all the basics sorted, I really want to do it. I will more than likely do the Origin one down here for £30 basic course, then I will know how to start the ball rolling.


Didn't know origin do a course, in my opinion I think everyone pours their art with subtle differences between their technique and really it's more about finding a way to pour that you are comfortable with. I have tried to teach some newer baristas who can do very little art and they seem very awkward in their pours with my guidance but when have the freedom to try pouring in different ways are able to crack it. Practice really is key with this I think.


----------



## Scotford (Apr 24, 2014)

NickR said:


> One word "Cravendale"


Nah. A decent unfiltered and unhomogenised milk is way better to learn secy milk texture on. Filtered stuff seems to break down quicker when blended with lighter espresso.


----------



## MediumRoastSteam (Jul 7, 2015)

Scotford said:


> Nah. A decent unfiltered and unhomogenised milk is way better to learn secy milk texture on. Filtered stuff seems to break down quicker when blended with lighter espresso.


Aren't pretty much all bottled cows milk artificially homogenised (not filtered)? If they are not, all the cream will be separated quite quickly. I'm interested to try it out  could you recommend a brand of such milk? Thanks!


----------



## Rakesh (Jun 3, 2017)

MediumRoastSteam said:


> Aren't pretty much all bottled cows milk artificially homogenised (not filtered)? If they are not, all the cream will be separated quite quickly. I'm interested to try it out  could you recommend a brand of such milk? Thanks!


I use a non-homogenised milk and the cream does separate in the bottle and can stick to the inside of the bottle but after a quick shake it's fine. It definitely tastes better and steams better than homogenised milk and as a bonus latte art is easier. I use Brades milk.


----------



## MediumRoastSteam (Jul 7, 2015)

Rakesh said:


> I use a non-homogenised milk and the cream does separate in the bottle and can stick to the inside of the bottle but after a quick shake it's fine. It definitely tastes better and steams better than homogenised milk and as a bonus latte art is easier. I use Brades milk.


I'll look into it. Thank you!


----------



## MatBat (Feb 15, 2017)

This is good stuff too: https://www.ocado.com/webshop/product/Waitrose-Duchy-Organic-Full-Cream-Milk-Ayrshire-176-Pints-Unhomogenised/19958011?param=duchy+organic+milk&from=search


----------



## jen1979 (Feb 20, 2012)

Waitrose organic Duchy milk is unhomogenized. I find you have to be really precise with your steaming or the fat can separate but it's worth persevering as it tastes great. They also do a gold top milk which I'm tempted to try - anyone else tried it?


----------



## MildredM (Feb 13, 2017)

I can offer some tips and tricks but for now here's this morning's tulip.


----------



## Diggy87 (Sep 20, 2017)

MildredM said:


> I can offer some tips and tricks but for now here's this morning's tulip.


Yes please help, especially after last nights shambles of a pour.


----------



## MildredM (Feb 13, 2017)

Diggy87 said:


> Yes please help, especially after last nights shambles of a pour.


It was NOT a shambles, Diggy! You had a good crack at it and if you haven't been shown how to go on then you had guts to even join in!

Heres the next coffee this morning. Ran out of room in the cup a bit!!!


----------



## Diggy87 (Sep 20, 2017)

It's roesettas I really struggle with, I'm not sure it the spout on m pitcher is narrow enough 'for a newbie'


----------



## MildredM (Feb 13, 2017)

The pitcher does make a difference. It's just not very handy trying half a dozen to see which suits you best!


----------



## tobyjrn6 (Dec 22, 2016)

If it helps ive found the motta europa (and a knockoff of the same shape) is a great middle ground for both wiggly and blobby style patterns


----------



## MildredM (Feb 13, 2017)

Jugs and their spouts!


----------



## 9719 (Mar 29, 2015)

Nice set of Jugs, someone had to do it


----------



## Diggy87 (Sep 20, 2017)

The top left one looks like a nice sharp spout.

I have similar to the red one, its a Chinese knock off motta. I can only pour blobs with though.


----------



## MildredM (Feb 13, 2017)

Diggy87 said:


> The top left one looks like a nice sharp spout.
> 
> I have similar to the red one, its a Chinese knock off motta. I can only pour blobs with though.


Top left, Decent sharp spout


----------



## Diggy87 (Sep 20, 2017)

MildredM said:


> Top left, Decent sharp spout


Ah I was actually looking at the Decent pitchers the other day, does anywhere in he UK stock them and the thermometer?


----------



## MildredM (Feb 13, 2017)

Diggy87 said:


> Ah I was actually looking at the Decent pitchers the other day, does anywhere in he UK stock them and the thermometer?


I think they are only available direct from Decent. Fast delivery and not ott on shipping if I remember correctly


----------



## Diggy87 (Sep 20, 2017)

Would you recommend the sharper spout over the competition one?


----------



## MildredM (Feb 13, 2017)

Diggy87 said:


> Would you recommend the sharper spout over the competition one?


I'm going to give them both a go in a bit and report back


----------



## Diggy87 (Sep 20, 2017)

MildredM said:


> I'm going to give them both a go in a bit and report back


Great thanks, I do love a good comparison


----------



## MildredM (Feb 13, 2017)

Here we go! I haven't used these pitchers for about a year and they feel so different to my regular jug. This is the pointy one.











I struggled to get the milk texture - the side to side shake can help with texture but it was difficult in a wider jug than I am used to!


----------



## MildredM (Feb 13, 2017)

Here is the rounded end. I would say I found it slightly easier to pour with. I think it would become easier if I used it all the time for a bit too!


----------



## MildredM (Feb 13, 2017)

Just tried the Motta. It's a heavier jug and has a longer spout. I reckon I like this one as much as the roundy end Decent.


----------



## _HH_ (Oct 10, 2018)

Nice to see how the different spouts change things - thanks Mildred


----------



## MildredM (Feb 13, 2017)

Photos showing position of tip with the equipment I use.

Just above the milk to show how the tip looks . . .










And just in the surface ready to steam . . . Literally just the holes are in the surface.


----------



## MildredM (Feb 13, 2017)

A side to side wiggle to combine/finish milk can help with the texture, making it more like thick emulsion paint


----------



## salty (Mar 7, 2017)

MildredM said:


> A side to side wiggle to combine/finish milk can help with the texture, making it more like thick emulsion paint


That's pretty hypnotic - I like it!


----------



## Muahahaha (Dec 20, 2016)

tobyjrn6 said:


> Coffeefusion on youtube was my number 1 resource. For someone who is so good at it hes very good at dumbing down the key points


Have found Coffeefusion very good over the years too. Im still not great at art but alot better than I was before watching their videos


----------



## richwade80 (Aug 25, 2017)

I have a consistency problem with latte art, and wondered if others had similar.

Sometimes the espresso can give a darker, reddish brown mottled appearance. When I pour into this, the crema can sort of stick together and come away from the edges of the cup. This makes it impossible to keep art centralised, as it just wanders around.

I've tried swirling the shot first with varying results.

I think I'm maybe trying not to disturb the crema when initially pouring, rather than going for it to set up an even canvas before doing any art.

Also... sometimes the milk just disappears. I do think bigger cups might help here to get the pitcher in a bit closer.

Any thoughts?


----------



## MildredM (Feb 13, 2017)

richwade80 said:


> I have a consistency problem with latte art, and wondered if others had similar.
> 
> Sometimes the espresso can give a darker, reddish brown mottled appearance. When I pour into this, the crema can sort of stick together and come away from the edges of the cup. This makes it impossible to keep art centralised, as it just wanders around.
> 
> I've tried swirling the shot first with varying results.


I'm no expert but I always swirl. You could try a quick swirl after you've laid down that first pour to amalgamate it?



> I think I'm maybe trying not to disturb the crema when initially pouring, rather than going for it to set up an even canvas before doing any art.


You shouldn't do if you are starting high.



> Also... sometimes the milk just disappears. I do think bigger cups might help here to get the pitcher in a bit closer.
> 
> Any thoughts?


Sometimes it's difficult to get really close and sometimes it can depend on what happened with that first 'laying down', or whatever it's called. And sometimes if it's poured too fast it disappears.

I think the more you pour the more obvious it will all become. That's the thing that frustrates me most, I think, only doing 3 or 4 a day!


----------



## richwade80 (Aug 25, 2017)

The frustration for me is inconsistent results.

Sometimes you have almost total control, and other times it's pot luck.

I did note your swirl technique, amongst blindfolded shenanigans. I had tried to copy it, but found it didn't always help.

Think I need to check some videos again.


----------



## MildredM (Feb 13, 2017)

richwade80 said:


> The frustration for me is inconsistent results.
> 
> Sometimes you have almost total control, and other times it's pot luck.
> 
> ...


It is frustrating when it goes ok and then the next time it doesn't! I'm hopeful I am through that stage now - as long as I concentrate and don't rush then I can turn out a Tulip that's pretty ok most of the time, something I only dreamed of a few months ago


----------



## wings_n_dat (Dec 17, 2018)

Gonna make a latte


----------



## Badgerman (Nov 23, 2017)

Chris has uploaded a great new video on how to steam milk perfectly. Some great tips.

http://


----------



## Rakesh (Jun 3, 2017)

One thing that helped me improve my art quite a bit was taking a moment to let the milk and espresso still right before pouring, if I pour with the espresso wobbling in the cup from swirling it a lot of weird shapes seem to come out.


----------



## Jollybean (May 19, 2013)

Thanks for the link. Great video


----------



## willykatie (Dec 20, 2018)

Not an expert but the way I do it for customers and for advertising slightly different.

When I do it for customers I always use thermometer and steam it at 65c but for advertising I always judge it with my hand.

Tip in and when the milk start getting warm, push it in slightly until the bottom jug to hot to touch. When I measured it with thermometer, roughly around 55-60c and the milk just perfect for latte art.

That's one of the cappuccino I did this week.


----------



## LixBoy (Jan 5, 2019)

Thanks for posting this. Very useful to my beginners eyes.


----------



## HowardSmith (Jan 21, 2018)

I'm really not that great IMO but not too bad either. Learning was a slow process for me since I only have a couple of drinks a day.

The main things IMO are as already stated, do not over steam the milk... if when you swirl the milk around after steaming you can see foam on the top that doesn't go after swirling you have probably added too much air. shaking the jug side to side can pull a bit of foam back down into the milk but it's probably not going to help much.

the next tip would be to stick with hearts & tulips until you can really control the milk


----------



## HowardSmith (Jan 21, 2018)

This is is about where I am now


----------



## Les996 (Jan 8, 2019)

HowardSmith said:


> View attachment 38484
> 
> 
> This is is about where I am now


I am a long way from that


----------



## HowardSmith (Jan 21, 2018)

Les996 said:


> I am a long way from that


Post what ur getting... I'm sure everyone goes through the same issues. I know I've had a load of problems lol


----------



## ashcroc (Oct 28, 2016)

I'm still managing very convincing renditions of an ameoba most of the time.


----------



## HowardSmith (Jan 21, 2018)

ashcroc said:


> I'm still managing very convincing renditions of an ameoba most of the time.


Hey, well as long as that's what you were going for it's all good... Right...


----------



## MildredM (Feb 13, 2017)

ashcroc said:


> I'm still managing very convincing renditions of an ameoba most of the time.


Well there you are then, that's well on the way to your heart!


----------



## ashcroc (Oct 28, 2016)

MildredM said:


> Well there you are then, that's well on the way to your heart!


Yep. I just need to catch it mid split is all!


----------



## jlarkin (Apr 26, 2015)

richwade80 said:


> I've tried swirling the shot first with varying results.
> 
> I think I'm maybe trying not to disturb the crema when initially pouring, rather than going for it to set up an even canvas before doing any art.


To add to what Mildred said at the time. I did some training with Dhan Tamang a few months ago and he recommended to always swirl the espresso, he's won the UK latte art championship about 6 times in a row so I think he qualifies as an expert and I'm going with that advice...


----------



## HowardSmith (Jan 21, 2018)

jlarkin said:


> To add to what Mildred said at the time. I did some training with Dhan Tamang a few months ago and he recommended to always swirl the espresso, he's won the UK latte art championship about 6 times in a row so I think he qualifies as an expert and I'm going with that advice...


I found that can help if the espresso has sat for any time to stop the "sticky top" ... it kind of loosens it back up again


----------



## hotmetal (Oct 31, 2013)

Yes, I'm no expert (as you'll see) but I always swirl to keep that wet paint texture before the pour. Also, the speed you pour also affects how the microfoam comes out of the jug. Speed up the pour and you'll get more foam, slow it down and you'll likely get the milk that's underneath (unless your steaming was so amazing that you have perfect microfoam throughout).









___

Eat, drink and be merry


----------



## DayZer0 (Feb 23, 2019)

Still trying to get better at Latte Art at home. They make it look so easy on youtube!

I wanted to ask if it's actually realistic to get very good latte art at home on a prosumer HX machine (ECM)? I don't want to get frustrated simply by having unrealistic expectations of what's achievable.

I expect you will say it's practice, technique and milk-type - no excuses!


----------



## Jony (Sep 8, 2017)

Milk does help, but yes practice.


----------



## MildredM (Feb 13, 2017)

DayZer0 said:


> Still trying to get better at Latte Art at home. They make it look so easy on youtube!
> 
> I wanted to ask if it's actually realistic to get very good latte art at home on a prosumer HX machine (ECM)? I don't want to get frustrated simply by having unrealistic expectations of what's achievable.
> 
> I expect you will say it's practice, technique and milk-type - no excuses!


Getting you milk texture right is key. You're not going to be able to pour anything if you've got a pitcher of stiff foam or just heated milk.


----------



## jlarkin (Apr 26, 2015)

DayZer0 said:


> I wanted to ask if it's actually realistic to get very good latte art at home on a prosumer HX machine (ECM)? I don't want to get frustrated simply by having unrealistic expectations of what's achievable.
> 
> I expect you will say it's practice, technique and milk-type - no excuses!


100% you can do it with the machine.

It is knowing what you're aiming for and practising as you say. It takes time and repeating it. Consciously trying to improve, like anything.

P. S. I'm still working on it too...


----------

